# Just got Gamma-o



## MAC33 (Jan 11, 2006)

Alright, well as I sayd in a previous thread, I purchased Gamma-o from BodyBuilding.com. I also sayd that I was going to post my results. 
Well it's the first day that I'm using this supplement and I dont know, but it seems like my workout was a little more intense today then usual. But of course I can't really tell if it's the Gamma-o doin this to me or if it is just some random splur of concentration, strength, and endurance that rarely occurs. I took measurements of my weight, body fat percentage estimate, and current arm size (figured those would be the easiest muscles to measure). At the end of the bottle I'll post my measurements along with the end-result measurments, and state the difference (if any) between the two sets of information. Obviously though, my next post on this product probably wont be until atleast a week or so to actually tell what (if any) affect this is having towards me and my body. My question to all you people is how I should post it. I mean should I just continue to make a new thread every 1 or 2 weeks on this product? Which having read alot of threads, that could probably annoy the hell out of some forumn members. Or should I just go back and add my results to this current thread? So I was thinking... since I dont really do much with my life and find I have alot of free time... that you people should vote, or give your oppinion or somethin on this, and then I'll see which method of posting the results have the majority of votes, and post it according to those results. Damn i typed alot for such a little point. Well thank you for your oppinions and sorry for wasting your time in reading.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 11, 2006)

use this thread.


----------



## gogo (Jan 12, 2006)

yeah as Rob said just keep updating this current thread.
Good luck, And keep us posted, i am curious to see if you have noticable increases in Test while using the product.

hehehe test rat !


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 12, 2006)

break it up into paragraphs. its way too mentally assaultive to type in one hugantic block like that


----------



## MAC33 (Jan 17, 2006)

Ok well this is my "weekly report" of my current Gamma-o cyle or whatever you wanna call it. It's only been about one week so not much can be expected. I haven't really noticed any significant changes physically yet. But I get really incredible pumps that I never had before. The second day using this stuff I got a pump from just carrying one of my text books from my locker in school to the classroom, I wasn't aware that this was even possible. I can tell that this stuff is mentally affecting me in my workouts (which is a good thing), but I have yet to notice any physical changes. But like I sayd, it's only been like a week so those kind of results can't really be too expected. I'll keep it posted for next week's report or if something crazy happens because of using Gamma-o. Oh yeah, and as a side note, since Gamma-o has the weirdest taste I have ever experienced (sweet at first and then bitter, with like a slight cardboard aftertaste), I have been mixing it with my protien drink (probolic-sr). I wasn't sure if it would affect the gamma-o or not mixing it with protien but I emailed the president of Gamma-O and he told me that he mixes it with his protien drink every morning, so that shouldn't be a problem... unless he lied to me.


----------



## Nate K (Jan 17, 2006)

MAC33 said:
			
		

> I wasn't sure if it would affect the gamma-o or not mixing it with protien but I emailed the president of Gamma-O and he told me that he mixes it with his protien drink every morning, so that shouldn't be a problem... unless he lied to me.



I guess so......you have a good point there.


----------



## footballmaniac (Jan 18, 2006)

Sounds like placebo so far. I thought this stuff was suppose to take 2-4 weeks to start working?


----------



## MAC33 (Jan 23, 2006)

Ok well its been like two weeks. I haven't noticed anything special yet about this product (besides its disgusting taste). I'll continue to use the bottle until it runs out... but i do not believe i will go on any farther then that because of some information i found out about the main ingredient gamma oryzanol. Well it started because my brothers fiance is in college and studies all of this stuff and she looked at it and told me it doesn't work... that gamma oryzanol really doesn't do anything like that described by Gamma-O. So not sure whether to trust this or not i had to research it... i found information from several different sources such as WebMD... and what i found kind of dissapointed me. A 9 week study was done on bodybuilders. One group was given 300 mg of gamma oryzanol a day and the other group was given a placebo. After those 9 weeks... studies indicated that gamma oryzanol did not increase testosterone.. nor did it increase strength and differently than the placebo group. The good part about this stuff though is that it _does_ increase endorphins... which decrease pain receptors... which by theory would allow you to push more and cause more tearing of the muscle fibers (hypertropthy). So for that reason i'll continue to use it until it is empty.. and continue to bare with the disgusting taste. But with *footballmaniac's* comment of it sounding like a placebo... i'd have to agree. Sure there is really no evidence to back it up... but it sure as hell made me want to work out more. Well... maybe the magical and mystical powers of Gamma-O will start unleashing it self and begin to actually... work


----------



## Arnold (Jan 23, 2006)

interesting.


----------



## topolo (Jan 23, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> interesting.



not really


----------



## Flakko (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm waiting for the reviews to order mine.


----------



## instant (Jan 23, 2006)

always the money back guarantee?


----------



## moto453 (Mar 15, 2006)

MAC33 said:
			
		

> Ok well its been like two weeks. I haven't noticed anything special yet about this product (besides its disgusting taste). I'll continue to use the bottle until it runs out... but i do not believe i will go on any farther then that because of some information i found out about the main ingredient gamma oryzanol. Well it started because my brothers fiance is in college and studies all of this stuff and she looked at it and told me it doesn't work... that gamma oryzanol really doesn't do anything like that described by Gamma-O. So not sure whether to trust this or not i had to research it... i found information from several different sources such as WebMD... and what i found kind of dissapointed me. A 9 week study was done on bodybuilders. One group was given 300 mg of gamma oryzanol a day and the other group was given a placebo. After those 9 weeks... studies indicated that gamma oryzanol did not increase testosterone.. nor did it increase strength and differently than the placebo group. The good part about this stuff though is that it _does_ increase endorphins... which decrease pain receptors... which by theory would allow you to push more and cause more tearing of the muscle fibers (hypertropthy). So for that reason i'll continue to use it until it is empty.. and continue to bare with the disgusting taste. But with *footballmaniac's* comment of it sounding like a placebo... i'd have to agree. Sure there is really no evidence to back it up... but it sure as hell made me want to work out more. Well... maybe the magical and mystical powers of Gamma-O will start unleashing it self and begin to actually... work


The study you are referring to was done with Gamma Oryzanol POWDER. Gamma-O takes the powder, and turns it into a liquid emulsion. The liquid has several hundred times the surface area than the powder, and increases absorbtion.
Gamma Oryzanol powder has been around for 30 + years, but the liquid has only been around for 2 years.
It works great for me.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 15, 2006)

It has been around much longer than that (15 years), the orginators of this formula is a company called Equiade: www.equiade.com/cart/products.htm


----------



## moto453 (Mar 15, 2006)

Yes, but Equiade makes the products for horses. The Gamma-O brand is intended for human consumption.
Have you tried the Equiade brand? Lots of oil, gives me indigestion. Also, the Gamma-O is much stronger in terms of mg per dose.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 15, 2006)

moto453 said:
			
		

> Yes, but Equiade makes the products for horses. The Gamma-O brand is intended for human consumption.
> Have you tried the Equiade brand? Lots of oil, gives me indigestion. Also, the Gamma-O is much stronger in terms of mg per dose.



They also make "human products", and yes I have used it. 

I have spoke with one of the owners of Equiade, they have their product made by a manufacturer I used in the past, and they basically feel that Gamma-O ripped them off.


----------



## moto453 (Mar 15, 2006)

That's interesting. I tried both products, and didn't like the Equiade Bodybuilder. They are similar in ingredients, but the consistancy is very different, and the dosing is very different. The Gamma-O is much stronger, and the Equiade was very oily.
Curious that Equiade thinks they were ripped off. There are so many suipplement companies out there with products with the same ingredients. I see Gamma sponsors some major athletes and advertises, that's how I found it. I don't see Equiade anywhere. They deffinitely weren't at the Arnold, and the Gamma booth was SICK! Did you go?


----------



## topolo (Mar 15, 2006)

Interesting


----------



## Arnold (Mar 15, 2006)

moto453 said:
			
		

> That's interesting. I tried both products, and didn't like the Equiade Bodybuilder. They are similar in ingredients, but the consistancy is very different, and the dosing is very different. The Gamma-O is much stronger, and the Equiade was very oily.
> Curious that Equiade thinks they were ripped off. There are so many suipplement companies out there with products with the same ingredients. I see Gamma sponsors some major athletes and advertises, that's how I found it. I don't see Equiade anywhere. They deffinitely weren't at the Arnold, and the Gamma booth was SICK! Did you go?



The current owners of Equiade bought the company a couple of years ago, and they market primarily to Equestrians. 

As far as getting ripped off I was not agreeing, that is just what he told me. I guess they should have tried to patent their "formula", not sure if they would have been successful.  

No, I did not go to the Arnold.


----------

